# Nina Weis das Pro Sieben Sommermädchen zieht Blank



## lolroflomg (28 Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

wie vielleicht noch einige Wissen gab es damals die Sendung "ProSieben Sommermädchen" wo eine gewisse Nina Weis gewann. Das damalige FHM Shooting was dazu gehörte war leider nicht so pralle, nichts desto trotz hat Sie nun einige Zeit später doch Blank gezogen. Allerdings unter anderem Namen. Zu finden ist dies im Bild+ Bereich. "Bild Girl Guilina". 
Wenn die Erwähnung "Weiterleitung" von Bild nicht erlaubt ist, so bitte ich dies zu Entschuldigen und den Beitrag zu löschen!

MfG


----------

